# Smoked Eggs?



## ron forst (Jan 24, 2012)

Someone was telling me yesterday they have a buddy who smokes hard boiled eggs? what he said they do is just "crack the shells so smoke can enter, then place them in the smoker and claims it is the best hard boiled egg you will ever taste. As soon as I do my next smoke think I will give it a try, not much to lose. Anyone else ever tried this?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't crack the egg shells for it will leak all over your smoker. I just take them out of the refrig and let them chill on the counter for a little while and then straight into the smoker with them for a couple of hours. Then let them rest alittle and you can make some of the best deviled eggs that you have ever eaten. Now don't use alot of mustard or you will mask the flavor of the eggs.


----------



## roller (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## sprky (Jan 24, 2012)

I have tried the smoked egg bit and didn't care for them.  The outer layer was rubbery, and there wasn't much smoke flavor. With that said I have not tried to smoke eggs that were already hard boiled, that might change things I don't know. I'll bet someone here has tried this and will shed more light on the subject.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 24, 2012)

You have to HB them before smoking. Take the shell off then smoke.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 24, 2012)

I do them in the Smoker with no complaints of 'rubbery' or overdone...easy , 275*f for 2hrs. and set to rest


----------



## daniels (Jan 24, 2012)

I've never smoked eggs but if they're hard boiled then the bloom has been washed from the shell during cooking so smoke should penetrate.  If they're raw eggs you should wash the eggs first to remove the bloom so the smoke can penetrate.

I *think* that commercial eggs should have been washed enough to remove the bloom but I wouldn't bet any money on it.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 24, 2012)

You can smoke them two ways that I have found. You can either throw them on the smoker raw and the smoker will cook them just like you would get with a hard boiled egg but the outside will be nice and brown and some of that will also transfer into the egg and it will be slightly brown and you will have a very subtle smoke flavor on the egg. It is probably the best hard boiled egg you will ever eat but I want more smoke so I like to cook them first (either hard boil them or do them in the smoker like I just explained) then peal them and cold smoke them. Smoked eggs are awesome in so many things. egg salad, deviled eggs, pickled eggs, egg salad, etc. the options are endless.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 24, 2012)

I do them inside, peeled, of course.

"I spent several weeks looking for a reliable and inexpensive way to do indoor cold smoking.

I settled on rolled cigarettes (LOL) heated with a soldering iron because it’s possible to smoke with pure tea leaves, herbs, sawdust, etc. without the fuel burning up too rapidly.

I invested about $20 in the cigarette roller, papers, soldering iron, spring and clamp."







"Below is some rosemary being rolled."







"Maple smoked butter, rosemary smoked foccacia, tea smoked hard-boiled eggs….the possibilities are endless."







"The cigarette must be able to slide freely inside the spring. The soldering iron raises the temperature inside the cold oven only about 10 degrees above room temperature. Each cigarette smokes for about 30-40 minutes. A vent hood is recommended. My vent hood doesn’t vent to the outside, but that wasn’t a problem with a window open and the ceiling fan running. : )

It's habit forming!!!!!"  :D


----------



## custom99 (Jan 25, 2012)

rbranstner said:


> You can smoke them two ways that I have found. You can either throw them on the smoker raw and the smoker will cook them just like you would get with a hard boiled egg but the outside will be nice and brown and some of that will also transfer into the egg and it will be slightly brown and you will have a very subtle smoke flavor on the egg. It is probably the best hard boiled egg you will ever eat but I want more smoke so I like to cook them first (either hard boil them or do them in the smoker like I just explained) then peal them and cold smoke them. Smoked eggs are awesome in so many things. egg salad, deviled eggs, pickled eggs, egg salad, etc. the options are endless.


I would hard boil and peel them. What is the best guess on time to cold smoke them? Do they suck up the smoke quick like mushrooms do?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 25, 2012)

I tried them on the smoker raw but they didn't take on the smoke as much as I would like...  So I peeled them and cold smoked em for about an hour..  for me they could of went another hour...  I'm with Sprky on this one..  they were kind of rubbery cooking them on the smoker


----------



## shhaker (Jan 26, 2012)

i did some 45 min at 225 and came out perfect!!


----------

